# What kind of laptop you could recommend?



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok.. When I graduated in the last May my parents promised to buy me a laptop. Now we have probed advertisements regarding different laptops. My requirements are:

*Burning cd drive
*Facility to wireless Internet
*Windows operating system
*Not very expensive, something between 400-700 euros.
(yeah, you can notice that I'm not very demanding)

Let me tell what I migh will do with my laptop so you can say what do you think and what kind of laptop you could recommend. I'll might do:

*Web surffing
*Maybe some schoolworks/projects when I start my school again in the future.
*Some softwares regarding to:
-music and might also videos (Lime/FrostWire, Creative MuVo V100 Media Explorer, might WinLame (DivXG4000, SubMux, Subtitle Workshop)), 
-communication (Messenger, mIRC), 
-pic manipulation (PhotoFiltre, Digimax Master)
-backing softwares (e.g. Java) 
-some other sofwares (Opera, might some anti-virus software).
*I'm not a gamer so I reckon I won't install (lot of) games.

Well, I've found some potentials. One of those is Fujitsu Siemens (type Amilo Li 2727-001, memory size 2Gb and hard disk 160Gb). The other is also Fujitsu Siemens (Amilo Li 2732-001, 4Gb and 250Gb). Does anyone have any experience about these laptops? Give me some pros and cons. I've thought Toshiba too, any assessment about it? You can also give me tips if you know that there are an laptop which isn't worth of buying under any circumstances or if you can recommend someone else to me.


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

I have never had experience with a laptop before, But I know that when you use Lime/Frost Wire, it will slow the computer down tremendously. 

I am also shopping for computers. Did you ever consider a Macintosh? I hear that they are the best computers, and may be a little different from your standard computer, but they run great!

**I want a MAC Air, but they cost ALOT of money.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Whatever you do, make sure it has at least 2GB RAM. You need 1GB at the minimum just to run Windows Vista, and 2GB will prolong the life of your laptop. If you can get 4GB, go for it!

My current laptop and my old one are both Toshiba Satellites - well, this one is a Satellite Pro. I've found them to be very good. The only reason I replaced my old one is because it only has 256MB of RAM and was getting to a point where I couldn't download the latest versions of programs like MSN or AIM because they ran so slowly. This new one has 2GB RAM and is lovely


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

Dell makes a lot of good ones.

I don't suggest Apples/Macs (same thing) (they tend to fail a lot, at least, from all the ones I've used), but I do suggest almost anything that does Windows.

Sony has made some good laptops, and Toshiba is good as well.

It all depends on your preference. And the price range. Personally, I'd go for anything Dell or Sony, but others like Toshiba. Try looking on various websites and search engines. Try and find one that's new. Used ones tend to have a lot of problems.


----------



## claireauriga (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh - I got both of mine from LaptopsDirect.co.uk, too. The site's down at the moment, so I can't tell you if they ship to Europe, but I've had excellent service from them. It's a real person who handles your order, not a computer (I got a call to confirm my delivery details as I lived in a student hall of residence), and my order that was supposed to come within five working days was there eighteen hours later!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

SDS said:


> I have never had experience with a laptop before, But I know that when you use Lime/Frost Wire, it will slow the computer down tremendously.
> 
> I am also shopping for computers. Did you ever consider a Macintosh? I hear that they are the best computers, and may be a little different from your standard computer, but they run great!
> 
> ...


Oh, I've never heard that Lime/FrostWire could slow a computer down . I tended to use DC++ but then it stopped working. 

I reckon that I want Microsoft. Because I know how it work and there are lot of freewares to Microsoft. But hey, thanks for tips .


----------



## Small_Town_Girl (Feb 15, 2008)

Best kind of laptop in my opinion is an ACER.


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

I am very computer *retarded* and I have a Dell laptop & I absolutely love it. I do not know the relationship between Euros & U.S. dollars but in my opinion for what I got my laptop was very inexpensive. I didn't pick the most fanciest one but mine has all that you say you want in yours. Best of luck finding the laptop you want. P.s. I also heard nothing but good stuff from Apple Laptops as well.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Compac and Dell's are great computer


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

I currently have a Dell Inspiron laptop.. I really like it.. had a few minor problems with it, but they were all resolved
I got it directly through the Dell website


----------



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

i won't own anything but an apple...they are hard to understand if you've only ever used windows...but once you figure them out you realize how ABSOLUTELY lame windows really is...especially vista. If you MUST have a windows based machine I'd go with a Sony Vaio.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

Tossing my 2c in. LOL I bought a Toshiba Satellite last January or February, I forget. I love it. Haven't had any problems with it other than figuring out Vista.. lol I have taken it on vacation with me and automatically been pointed to my hosts(family) wireless networks which worked great! It was under $700 american


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Appyt said:


> Tossing my 2c in. LOL I bought a Toshiba Satellite last January or February, I forget. I love it. Haven't had any problems with it other than figuring out Vista.. lol I have taken it on vacation with me and automatically been pointed to my hosts(family) wireless networks which worked great! It was under $700 american


I am going to second this. I have the Toshiba Satellite and I L-O-V-E it! Mine has a nice full screen the number pad wireless connection, 2 gigs of ram. I use it for everything! My advice is, if you can get something WITHOUT vista, do it. I wouldn't wish Vista on my worst enemy. ... Welllllllllllll... lol maybe.


----------



## Appyt (Oct 14, 2007)

> My advice is, if you can get something WITHOUT vista, do it. I wouldn't wish Vista on my worst enemy. ... Welllllllllllll... lol maybe.


I don't mind Vista.. It just takes getting used to cuz it's a bit different here and there. Runs great! Vista hasn't crashed on me yet. I liked XP, truely cuz I was so used to it... I remember cursing it early one as well. Vista is ok.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have an older HP Pavilion that I just started going wireless with Its working great so far. 
I like a wider screen and a 10 key on any laptop so anything I would like would be a bit wider then normal. 
I had a Dell desktop before this and never had any problems with it either. 
I'm sure we will be due for a new one in the next year or so, I believe this one is about 4-5 years old. I wouldn't hesitate to get another Hewlit Packard. Just wish I could take my Windows XP with me :?


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I don't have a laptop, but I love my Dell desktop!


----------



## neigh (May 22, 2007)

I have been wondering which to get for a LONG time.
Reading everyone's posts have just made me confused, everyone has such different opinions!
Soo...
Not to get a dell or macintosh.
But...
Toshiba, Sony and MAC are good?

Toshiba Satellite could be a possibility?


----------



## SDS (Jun 21, 2008)

neigh said:



> Soo...
> Not to get a dell or macintosh.
> But...
> Toshiba, Sony and MAC are good?


Macintosh is the same as MAC, or Apple.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

Appyt said:


> > My advice is, if you can get something WITHOUT vista, do it. I wouldn't wish Vista on my worst enemy. ... Welllllllllllll... lol maybe.
> 
> 
> I don't mind Vista.. It just takes getting used to cuz it's a bit different here and there. Runs great! Vista hasn't crashed on me yet. I liked XP, truely cuz I was so used to it... I remember cursing it early one as well. Vista is ok.


I am a die hard XP fan. I've heard far too many bad things about Vista, and with my laptop being a very important part of my college career, I wouldn't want to risk a change right now.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't know are there laptops without Vista. (If you want Microsoft I mean). I have XP in our desktop and I can't complain about it. I haven't also any experience of Vista so I can't say anything about it.

But hey, does anyone have any experience of Fujitsu? I still think those laptops about which I told in my first message.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Stay away from HP, mine was returned and don't get it my for almost a month. Yes I returned it to the store I purchased it at. HP called me at my home and wanted me to put up money for the part. The store was Circuit City, a big chain. I had bought it in Feb. this year


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> I don't know are there laptops without Vista. (If you want Microsoft I mean). I have XP in our desktop and I can't complain about it. I haven't also any experience of Vista so I can't say anything about it.
> 
> But hey, does anyone have any experience of Fujitsu? I still think those laptops about which I told in my first message.



I think... THINK maybe you can get computers from Dell with XP on them.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

There are quite a few PC's and laptops with XP on it. A lot of people do not like Vista (not only since it changed EVERYTHING but there are a lot of problems with it)

If you don't want to get a brandy new one, you could always get a refurbished PC or Laptop.

At work, i use an Acer PC. It's great! I've never had any problems with it,and it has cool little thingys on it for memory sticks.

If you know computers, you could always buy the parts you want/need and have a custom computer.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Unfortunately I don't know a lot of computers.

My friend told me that Microsoft have discontinued making of XP. She rub elbows with people who know about computers. But I can't verify this piece of knowledge.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Discontinued XP?! WHAT?!

I think that's a terrible move on Microsoft's part.

The security aspect of Vista, while at first was alright, gets really annoying really fast... especially when they ask you a million times if its ok to run a program that you've been running forever!

Refurbished computers (both desktops and laptops) are always a nice choice. You can get XP (if that's what you want) and a nice running system for a lot cheaper than it is to go out and buy a new one (with Vista) and then put XP on it. (XP usually runs around $200 if you want to install it on your computer.. whether to upgrade to it, or downgrade from Vista)


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Or discontinued XP with laptops... I don't know. As I said I can't verify it. It can be only a rumour.


----------



## StandUpForTheChampions (Jul 21, 2008)

For what your looking for I'd suggest an Acer.

My friend has one, works like a charm. 

I personally own a gateway and I love it to death. Works perfectly, terrific customer service and fast help. It runs beautifully as well and cost under five hundred. Never had a problem with it except when Vista crashed but I had been expecting that. (Haha)

I personally do not recommend HP or Dell. I've heard that they're slow with returns as well as having bad customer service. Dell in particular. The people I know who purchased Dell laptops had them usually come with problems (they had not checked to make sure the hard drive was properly inserted, left out the wireless connection, etc...) too much hassle in my opinion.


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

> personally do not recommend HP or Dell. I've heard that they're slow with returns as well as having bad customer service. Dell in particular. The people I know who purchased Dell laptops had them usually come with problems (they had not checked to make sure the hard drive was properly inserted, left out the wireless connection, etc...) too much hassle in my opinion.


I don't agree. I have a Dell laptop and I have XP on it. It works perfectly fine. I had a few minor problems with it, and Dell had great customer service, so I got it fixed pretty fast. And my laptop came with no problems, my wireless internet works great.. Dell is the only brand of computer I have ever owned, and I have never had a complaint about them.


----------



## StandUpForTheChampions (Jul 21, 2008)

Snapple122 said:


> > personally do not recommend HP or Dell. I've heard that they're slow with returns as well as having bad customer service. Dell in particular. The people I know who purchased Dell laptops had them usually come with problems (they had not checked to make sure the hard drive was properly inserted, left out the wireless connection, etc...) too much hassle in my opinion.
> 
> 
> I don't agree. I have a Dell laptop and I have XP on it. It works perfectly fine. I had a few minor problems with it, and Dell had great customer service, so I got it fixed pretty fast. And my laptop came with no problems, my wireless internet works great.. Dell is the only brand of computer I have ever owned, and I have never had a complaint about them.


I'm glad, this is just from the experiences of my friends, not anything personal. It seems the response Dell has gotten in this thread is very positive, perhaps my friends experiences were duds; I certainly hope so! It's always nice to have a good variety of good companies to choose from when you're buying anything. =)


----------



## Snapple122 (Aug 8, 2008)

I agree StandUp, it is good to have options, and I'm sure what happened to your friend was an awful experience for them. I have heard of people who have had bad experiences with Dell.. I love my Dell laptop though. 
I hope I didn't offend you, I just wanted to say my experiences with Dell. 
I do agree with you about Acer laptops though.. they are actually very good as well.. I would probably get an Acer if something happens to my Dell.. I don't like the keyboards on the new Dell laptops.. my laptop is a few years old.


----------



## StandUpForTheChampions (Jul 21, 2008)

Not at all offended, I like being informed of changes in the market for computers. *is a nerd* 

Yet again, I highly recommend Acer. They seem to be very reliable.


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I thought I would add to this that my husband works for IBM, and he says that not even IBM has made the transfer over to Vista. Apparently MS has the next operating system after Vista on the fast track, thus making Vista either the shortest, or next shortest (after windows ME) lived operating systems in their history.


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, thanks for information.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

buckaroo2010 said:


> Compac and Dell's are great computer


Whatever you do don't get anything with the label IBM on it.


----------



## Sissimut-icehestar (Jan 20, 2008)

i have to disagree with that spyder.. i have IBM thinkpad (or atlest that whats it says) and i love it ! it´s my moms boyfriends old one since about 2002/2003 and i´ve never had a problem with it and neither has he. My mom has a never version and no problems there either ! 
The only reason im trying to scrape money together is because it´s kinda on the heavy side, but im going for the same brand.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Sissimut-icehestar said:


> i have to disagree with that spyder.. i have IBM thinkpad (or atlest that whats it says) and i love it ! it´s my moms boyfriends old one since about 2002/2003 and i´ve never had a problem with it and neither has he. My mom has a never version and no problems there either !
> The only reason im trying to scrape money together is because it´s kinda on the heavy side, but im going for the same brand.


It is not the product I have a problem with but the company itself both in their PR and level of management competancy, especially considering that the price tends to be higher than a product of the same ability..


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

I finally got my laptop. It's Fujitsu Amilo Li 2735 and seems pretty nice. I'm going to contact our operator tomorrow so I can find how or if I can connect the laptop Internet without getting a new broadband or disconnecting our current desktop.


----------

